# Best car film



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

We are all on Dw because we love the cars we own and possibly all aspects of motoring, so what is in your view the best car film you have seen?

The dury is out with me as I like most of them


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Senna.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

My that it is a hell of a call


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

So many, Senna the doc, Le mans, Grand Prix, Bullitt but something that stands out as a little different, Christine.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Senna, The Italian Job (proper one), and I quite like the original Taxi

*edit* OH says Getaway in Stockholm


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

S63 said:


> So many, Senna the doc, Le mans, Grand Prix, Bullitt but something that stands out as a little different, Christine.


Christine is a Quality film purely genius


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Im getting more ideas for films to watch over my week off.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

The Transporter films.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

willwad82 said:


> Christine is a Quality film purely genius


Possibly inspired by Spielbergs first movie.....Duel.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

surprised no one's mentioned Ronin


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

S63 said:


> Possibly inspired by Spielbergs first movie.....Duel.


I dont think he has made a bad film


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The French Connection


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

So many mentioned I have not seen


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Days of Thunder


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

S63 said:


> Possibly inspired by Spielbergs first movie.....Duel.


.......or possibly the novel "Christine".

My favourite: Drive


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Drive Angry or Fast & the Furious anyone...?:thumb:

also, not forgetting classics such as Smokey & the Bandit and Cannonball Run...

think it would be Drive for me too....


(@S63...Christine was based on the book by Stephen King...)


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

sfstu said:


> (@S63...Christine was based on the book by Stephen King...)


Yep, aware of that, I still wonder if Carpenter drew any inspiration from Duel.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

New Jersey Drive


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Two Lane Blacktop!!  

Let's see how many remember that one and what the story was


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

S63 said:


> Yep, aware of that, I still wonder if Carpenter drew any inspiration from Duel.


i haven't seen either film for too long....would be good to watch both, one after the other...:thumb:

i remember the book though when i was in my early teens and it scared the life outta me late at night walking home from somewhere, constantly looking over my shoulder...:devil:

couple more car based films, or at least roadmovies....
Mad Max
Italian Job (original obviously)
The Blues Brothers
Knightrider...:lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

sfstu said:


> i haven't seen either film for too long....would be good to watch both, one after the other...:thumb:
> 
> i remember the book though when i was in my early teens and it scared the life outta me late at night walking home


I haven't read the book, I wonder if it made reference to Christine's license plate CQB 241?


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

S63 said:


> I haven't read the book, I wonder if it made reference to Christine's license plate CQB 241?


its been a lot of years since i read it so i don't remember offhand but check this out...CQB 241


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

sfstu said:


> its been a lot of years since i read it so i don't remember offhand but check this out...CQB 241


Do you know the relevance of the plate?


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

just had a quick look on google and from what i can see the license plate was only in the film, not really mentioned in the book which is why i don't remember it, and i don't think it actually means anything, although CQB is an acronym for close quarters battle...:thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Two Lane Blacktop!!
> 
> Let's see how many remember that one and what the story was


Lol got it on blu ray some nice cars

Vanishing point
Driven
American graffiti


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

ikon66 said:


> surprised no one's mentioned Ronin


European car chases ftw.

Quantum of solice opening scenes, can't beat a bit of Bond.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Gone in 60 Seconds surely


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

ikon66 said:


> surprised no one's mentioned Ronin


Yep! Ronin is one of thee best :thumb:.

And what's that fella's name driving that old Mini ....errrm..mmmm..uuuh...oh yeh...
Jason Bourne....was it the first film, can't remember now .


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

The California Kid - if only for that Beautiful car :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

ivor said:


> Lol got it on blu ray some nice cars
> 
> Vanishing point
> Driven
> American graffiti


Yep Vanishing point and American Graffiti all about the same time!! :thumb:

worst film "duel"!! :lol: terrible no other word to describe it!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

It's A Mad Mad Mad Mad World
Herbie
Death Race 2000 (original version)


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

It has to be The original Italian job for me.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

disney/pixar's Cars...?


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

sfstu said:


> disney/pixar's Cars...?


Cars 2?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Two Lane Blacktop!!
> 
> Let's see how many remember that one and what the story was


Sadly i am old enough to remember that and also to recall the story, i can also tell you who played the driver in Two Lane Blacktop.

Honourable mention to Amercan Graffiti.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

sfstu said:


> disney/pixar's Cars...?


My boy loves Cars and Cars 2 and just about know the whole film word for word


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Someone in the office (who clearly knows me well) got me 'Love the Beast' on DVD one Christmas for secret santa, and I must say I really enjoyed it. Well worth a watch if you're a petrolhead.

For a few good, short films I find this channel great


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Forgot about Mad Max with that interceptor and the supercharged v8


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

The original HB Haliki Gone in 60 seconds, Vanishing point, two lane Blacktop, Ronin, Bullitt, Transporter 1 for me


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Got to be 'Christine' for me...classic !!!!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

After debate i got to say there are a few that are best. Cant choose one on its own


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Was very impressed with RUSH at the weekend... Maybe not all time fave but definately up there amongst them. A really well made film.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Le Mans


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Faszination (Ruf 911 Yellowbird at the Ring)

Rendezvous


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Vanishing Point 
Gumball Rally


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Vanishing point! A bit weird in places but the car is just amazing.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

The Hitcher (Rutger Hauer version)
Mad Max 2 (Preferred to first)
Goodbye Pork Pie
Duel
Thelma And Louise
The Italian Job (Original)
Smokey And The Bandit

Not necessarily in that order


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Wraith.SJ.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Vanishing point for me too :thumb:


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

loved vanishing point, 

has death proof been mentioned and a japanese one called Inital'D. naff story line,quite funny buty plenty of old school jap machinery oh and plenty drifiting if that your thing


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

What about the blast through Paris - IIRC it's called C'etait un rendezvous - check it out on you tube as it's about 8 mins long.

Cooks


----------



## Snowy172 (Oct 2, 2013)

Cookies said:


> What about the blast through Paris - IIRC it's called C'etait un rendezvous - check it out on you tube as it's about 8 mins long.
> 
> Cooks


can't find it on you tube


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Ronin


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

The old gumball rally .. God its great


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned this one yet? IMMENSE!!!

Super Speedway. It is filmed on high def IMAX cameras and through a decent home cinema it just rocks!!


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Anybody seen getaway abt the invincible mustang gt thats a good car film


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

C'etat un Rendezvous
Two Lane Blacktop
and one that nobody has mentioned yet

Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry.


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> C'etat un Rendezvous
> Two Lane Blacktop
> and one that nobody has mentioned yet
> 
> Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry.


Good call :driver:


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

Snowy172 said:


> can't find it on you tube


This one?
https://www.safarious.com/en/posts/...happen-to-own-a-ferrari-and-have-a-death-wish


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Snowy172 said:


> can't find it on you tube


I just checked again there and found it no probs. Hmmm. Give it another go snowy - C'etait un rendezvous. It's great!


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

To name but a few...

Vanishing point,

Mad Max 1

Two lane brick top

Days of Thunder

Ronin

Christine

Redline 9000 rpm

Winning

Le Mans

Grand Prix

Senna

bullitt

Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry

The Driver


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Italian Job Mk1 IMO has it all... 

I wish the starting scene went on for another 5 minutes of mountain road driving


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

There are so many!

Here are three of my favs (with trailers for those who haven't seen them):

Love The Beast (Eric Bana car documentary - *must see*)
Trailer: 




Any Gumball 3000 film/documentary (if you can call them films)
'Number 13' trailer: 




No Mans Land (Old school Fast & Furious but with Porsches and a young Charlie Sheen!)
Trailer:


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> There are so many!
> 
> Here are a three of my favs (with trailers for those who haven't seen them):
> 
> ...


just watched the trailer for love the beast...looks good, will check it out...:thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

sfstu said:


> just watched the trailer for love the beast...looks good, will check it out...:thumb:


You won't regret it :thumb:

I come across it by chance when flicking through tv channels late one night while half asleep. Needless to say I was well and truly awake once I started watching it!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The Wraith is a good one, a very old skool movie.


----------



## TheStig89 (Jun 13, 2009)

Vanishing Point and DM,CL for me, I loved the way they were more about the driving than the story, it was just a bonus that it wasn't horrible.

Mind you I'm only 24, I watched them a few years back and loved them even in this day and age!


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Duel - a brilliant thriller, one of Speilberg's 1st movies

Cannonball Run

Smokey & the Bandit

Bullitt

Mad Max

Sooo many to mention


----------

